# Seeking West-Central Ohio RPers



## DFK! (Jul 15, 2010)

Experienced gaming group based just north of Dayton, OH, USA seeking some role-players.  Currently have the capacity for multiple systems, but have recently run Shadowrun 4e, Dark Heresy, considering L5R 4e, and others.  If interested and local, please post a response and include your preferred gaming system.


----------



## marketingman (Jul 23, 2010)

You name it I have played it just drop me a message.


----------

